# POLL - where do u mount your SATNAV



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

What are your thoughts, as run both in Europe 4 speed cameras / alternatives

1. To right of steering wheel
+ easy access being right handed
- cable sometimes gets caught in steering wheel
- cable on max stretch










2. Above air vents
+ passenger can operate
- can obscure view
- bad in bright sunlight
- looks fugly









3. To left of RVM
+ great in bright sunlight
+ passenger can operate
- requires more effort 4 attention on difficult junctions









.. or anyone have a better option?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mine is to the right ( by drivers door ) on a custom made vent mount I also have a bank of power sockets mounted above the drivers footwell wired to the ignition so the wires aren't in the way and it turns on and off with the ignition


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Mine sits on one of those bean bag mounts above the middle vents, but much lower than yours stuck in the screen, plus no nasty circles on the screen either


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You need to create a poll. My vote would be nearest to line of sight to the road - centre dash.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Centre air vent mount sits in a place where you can see it, ie radio area and does not obscure windscreen and does not have cables getting in the way.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

John-H said:


> You need to create a poll. My vote would be nearest to line of sight to the road - centre dash.


ill give it a go this weekend


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

You've got the RNSE unit so why do you need two Sat Nav's? Is the RNSE really that bad?!!! ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hoggy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I normally mount her from behind or she rides me.
She's not interested in having it in the rnse however.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Sweetz said:


> You've got the RNSE unit so why do you need two Sat Nav's? Is the RNSE really that bad?!!! ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I often go across Europe hence like a bit of the best of both worlds

The RNSE has an undocumented feature on long journeys - you ignore her & she'll throw a wobbler to get u back on the route she chose; in major towns doesn't like to make best use of side streets & doesn't have speed cameras. However has a great screen, lots of related info, fantastic zoom, brilliant inflight route checking that's been a lifesaver many times & of course chats clearly through the infotainment.

TOMTOM isn't as fast, but on long European journeys shows up more petrol station alternatives, has speed camera alerts, compares actual speed vs current speed limit, multi stop route planning, has just the one map & find its lane guidance on complicated junctions a little better.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hoggy.


That's a new one... congrats

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Toshiba said:


> I normally mount her from behind or she rides me.
> She's not interested in having it in the rnse however.


We're all waiting for the oooh errrr photos tosh... ;@)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Samoa said:


> Sweetz said:
> 
> 
> > You've got the RNSE unit so why do you need two Sat Nav's? Is the RNSE really that bad?!!! ;-)
> ...


Makes perfect sense now, still need to sort out an RNSE for mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

